# What Bible do you read.



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

I use the Amplified Bible for study, and the KJV for church.
How about you?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

I studied the Hebrew language under one of translators of the OT NIV version. It does a good job of taking the word picture and tense into our modern language.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

NKJV HOME AND CHURCH.AMEN.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Depends...Fisherman's Bible for fun, but for church, the New American Bible (I'm Catholic).


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

KJV because I`m old school ,LOL. I also have my NKJV Life Application Bible - Tyndale,
NKJV The New Open Bible- Nelson.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I have New American Standard Bible (NASB), but I have noticed that most of my Sunday School folks use New International Version (NIV). New King James Version (NJKV) is also read a lot.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

NASB for me and the ASV (American Standard Version)on my Iphone.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

NIV and by the way teamburns, I also studied the scriptures in Hebrew with a good translater. The original Hebrew version of the scriptures is an eye opener. 
Our Instructor tried to get us to think like a Hebrew.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

NIV for daily reading and most of my lessons for the youth. Sometimes when I'm getting a lesson prepared I'll take the verse and find a few other translations to see if anything jumps out at me, mainly use NLT or MSG for that. You have to switch it up with the youth, you can lose their attention in 5 sec it seems.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I just read The Living Bible and will begin to read the Good News or Holy Bible in the near future.


----------



## Greg H (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the ESV.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

NIV for me.


----------



## sparkin' tex (Jun 14, 2007)

King James, New King James, NIV and scovish. Ilike to compare sometimes but I enjoy the njk more


----------

